

Monitoring and alerting systems - arvindsuresh

I can&#x27;t find a really great monitoring and alerting service for backend systems that is &quot;simple to implement&quot; and &quot;just works&quot;. Googling&#x2F;Quora isn&#x27;t really being very helpful either. I am curious to know how people are monitoring Java&#x2F;Rails&#x2F;python and other &#x27;popular&#x27; backend systems.
======
pdq
Have a look at Sentry:

[https://getsentry.com](https://getsentry.com)

For more enterprise solutions, New Relic:

[http://newrelic.com](http://newrelic.com)

